# In One Ear... not quite .. Out The Other



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I got this one in the ear at 12 yards.. with a live oak natural... 20 mm double TBG staights... 3/8 lead filled hex nuts.. usually i don't get penitration because I use large heavy ammo..mostly blunt force trauma. . but when I was skinning it I noticed the hex nut lodged where his brain should be.. kinda excited to get my ammo back..


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Finding the ammo


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Very good shooting. Im the same, always happy to get my ammo back. As for the lead filled nuts, they are great ammo, I made some too and found them good for rabbits.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good score ... got the game and retrieved the ammo!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha awesome picture, nice kill!


----------

